# Dry Brittle Dark Green Lower Leaves



## Mr. Fresh (Oct 27, 2006)

This is my first time grow and I think I've run into a problem. Two of the bottom leaves of one of my plants is very dry and brittle, the tips are curved down but overall the leaf is curved up. I think it might have too much N but I wanted to get a second opinion before I flushed. Or of course I could just be freaking out over nothin.I included some pictures to give a better idea.


I'm growin in a soil/perlite/vermiculite/peat moss mix and my plants are around 5 weeks old and still in veg mode. I'm using some left over General Hydroponics Flora Gro and Micro my friend had lieing around. Lighting is on 24/0 schedule and powered by CFLs, forget how many watts and what not. I have a shitty pH tester but I think its in the range of 6.7-6.9. The temp is usually 75 and never goes above 80, the humidity is around 60% most of the time. Decent air movement and ventilation.


Thanks in advance


----------



## joegrow22 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey Mr. Fresh,
usually lower leaves on older plants tend to start using less of the plants nutes and water, so they start to die.  Depending on the size of your plant, this is totally normal.   IMHO It doesn't even seem on your plant that the leaf is dying, but it looks fine, so i wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 27, 2006)

Mr. Fresh said:
			
		

> I'm growin in a soil/perlite/vermiculite/peat moss mix and my plants are around 5 weeks old and still in veg mode. I'm using some left over General Hydroponics Flora Gro and Micro...


Hey Mr. Fresh, (I usually use initials, but freaked when I looked after typing yours), Hhahaahahaha, shame on me!

I use GH nutes on all my soil grown plants. I noticed you don't mention using the "Flora Bloom". The formula for these nutes requires all three to be included for a balanced feeding. You'll notice on the back of the bottle that all three are included in each stage of growth.

That said, your plants look great man. I use 1/2 strength GH nutes at the strongest. If you're using more than that, you may be getting the beginnings of nute burn.

What strength are you using?


----------



## Mr. Fresh (Oct 27, 2006)

> I noticed you don't mention using the "Flora Bloom". The formula for these nutes requires all three to be included for a balanced feeding...I use 1/2 strength GH nutes at the strongest. If you're using more than that, you may be getting the beginnings of nute burn.



I was using around 1 tbsp per gallon of both the Grow and Micro. Interesting I had no idea I was supposed to use all three, my friend neglected to mention that to me. 

The curling tips and the beginning of the dry/brittle texture is moving upwards slowly, I noticed it on another leaf today. I did however give it some water with no nutes to see if maybe that would help some of the problem. Its just weird cuz all 6 plants are on the same regiment/schedule and this is the only one thats showing this particular problem

Thanks for the replies,

Mr. Fresh


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 27, 2006)

Mr. Fresh said:
			
		

> I was using around 1 tbsp per gallon of both the Grow and Micro. Interesting I had no idea I was supposed to use all three, my friend neglected to mention that to me.
> 
> The curling tips and the beginning of the dry/brittle texture is moving upwards slowly, I noticed it on another leaf today. I did however give it some water with no nutes to see if maybe that would help some of the problem. Its just weird cuz all 6 plants are on the same regiment/schedule and this is the only one thats showing this particular problem.


Also, the "Micro" nutes HAVE to be mixed with water BEFORE adding to the plants or to the other nutrients. Failure to do so will result in a nutrient lockout that could mimic other problems.

Has this plant been stressed somehow? Is *anything* different about it's treatment or conditions? Have you checked it for pests?

I've included a really nice copy of both a suggested weekly feeding schedule and a "phase" feeding schedule from General Hydroponics web site. These are all suggestions, not absolutes. It'll give you a better idea of the possibilities of this type of nutrient combination.


----------



## Mr. Fresh (Oct 27, 2006)

I've been mixing all the nutes in a gallon container filled with brita filled water before feeding not applying them directly.

I was attempting to try LST but I wasn't sure if I was doing it correctly so I gave it up, but that wasn't just for this plant it was all of them and this is the only one showing these symptoms. I check them all for pests regularly and haven't seen anything in the grow area that looks like any pests I've seen or read about. All the plants are in the same area and theres been no other differences in this plants environment or treatment. However I don't know if it matters but I'm growing from a bunch of bagseeds and I'm not sure if all the plants are the same type. Could it possibly be just a problem with genetics? I'm at work right now so I'll post an update as soon as I get home and let you know if the normal watering I gave it did anything to improve the symptoms

Thanks Stoney for all the info on the nutes, all this info will definitely help make sure I give my babies the proper feeding regiment


----------

